# daten zwischen plugins tauschen



## hund555 (16. März 2007)

Hallo leute, 
ich willl mit Eclipse Plugins schreiben
ich soll kommunikation zwischen 2 plugins herstellen - es sollte also möglich sein, dass ich von pluginA was an pluginB sende, PluginB es verarbeitet und an A zurückschickt. 

kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?. 

vielen dank


----------



## Thomas Darimont (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

also wenn du Daten zwischen zwei Plugins austauschen können willst hast du prinzipiell mehrere Möglichkeiten.

- OSGi Services
- Eigene Service Registry ( realisiert über Extensions / ExtensionRegistry)
- Springframework basierte Service Registry mit hierarchischen ApplicationContexts (Application Context pro Plugin -> Zur Laufzeit wird dass ein großer COntext)
- Zentrale Klasse mit statischen Methoden...
- ...

Da jedes Plugin per default einen eigenen ClassLoader hat muss man u.a. das ClassLoading entsprechend 
konfigurieren (BuddyClassLoading) und die Plugin Dependencies / Exported Packages etc. entsprechend setzen.

Zentrales Plugin (das die allgemeinen Strukturen enthält die Ausgetauscht werden sollen. Die Plugins die dann Daten untereinander austauschen müssen dann von diesem zentralen Plugin
abhängig sein, damit diese die "zentralen" Typen auf denen der Austausch basiert auch kennen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## hund555 (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

das hört sich alles gut an, wo kriege ich dokumentation/beispiel dafür (zumindest zu einer der möglichkeiten)?
bin kein java profi, und würde es so nicht schafen.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (17. März 2007)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...rvices-auf-basis-von-equinox.html#post1388672
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/265296-extension-points-eclipse-fleh.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/...ate-equinox-osgi-eclipse-extensionpoints.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## hund555 (26. März 2007)

vielen dank, hat mir sehr geholfen!

hab jetzt 2 plugins geschrieben, die zusammen kommunizieren. (mit extension points)

jetzt will ich die beiden plugin-projekte zum feature projekt machen, die sollten ohne eclipse starten. (also Doppelklick und schon sind meine Plugins geladen) 

durch forumsuche hab ich nichts gefunden, wäre schön wenn es wieder mal so einen ausführlichen beispiel dazu geben könnte ;-)


----------



## Steffen01 (25. April 2007)

Hi,
also der Beitrag ist wirklich Klasse,
jedoch habe ich ein Problem der Extension eine Klasse zuzuweisen (Graphisch)

Muss ich das manuell in die XML schreiben oder bekomme ich das auch irgend wie anderst hin?

Grüße
Steffen


----------

